

Ask HN: Could no procrastination feature only operate in specified hours? - michaelneale

(this is a feature request)<p>I note that the no procrastinate page now has no way to bypass. Cool, I like it.<p>However, I would like to set the time of day ranges for this (I don't actually work around the clock most of the time).<p>Thoughts?
======
andyn
If you're on Firefox, you might find that Leechblock (
<http://www.proginosko.com/leechblock.html> ) gives you more control over what
and when you can visit sites. It can lock you out of disabling, changing the
settings or removing it too.

------
tomsaffell
I'd been wondering this myself. But then I thought: if one needs a no-procrast
filter during 'working hours' then one is probably spending _so much_ of one's
day infront of PC that one should be wary of ODing on HN at _any_ time of day.

Perhaps we should interpret the no-procrast filter outside of 'working hours'
as a message to go exercise / drink / eat / sleep / hang?

~~~
michaelneale
hahaha yes. Well I guess that is probably a valid point - how often do I need
to spend here ?

FYI I do sleep 8 hours (give or take, have young kids) and work out/excercise
> 1 hour per day, as well as work etc.. and still I have time for other things
! So perhaps I just need to tweak my settings a bit.

But I will take your advice and use this full time !

------
jacquesm
For no fee at all I will make you stop procrastinating during the hours you
desire, what's your ip ;) ?

~~~
hs
127.0.0.1

